# FREEBIE - Headroom Piano



## Firstfewbars (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, time to release the Headroom Piano!
It´s recorded at Headroom Recordings in Karlstad, Sweden in 2002.

5 velocity layers, 2 microphone placements with individual 3 band EQ, stereo spread and some more.

The piano has 4 presets:

Empty Bar, Fullness, Pop and Headroom Piano which is actually a default preset with all parameters set to 0.
Even the individual samples are fixed at 0dB on this preset so you are free to tweak your own sound.

We really hope you will like the piano. 

Download link:
http://www.bengtnilsson.com/headroompiano.zip

Firstfewbars/mk282


----------



## doctornine (Jan 6, 2014)

WOW 

Thats nicer that some pianos I've paid for !!!

Thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 6, 2014)

great ! thanks a lot !


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Blackster (Jan 6, 2014)

Cool, thanks a lot! o-[][]-o


----------



## ptrickf (Jan 6, 2014)

Many thanks - can't have enough pianos.

Cheers, P.


----------



## YoungCee (Jan 6, 2014)

The link has been disabled. It says you've been getting too much traffic. Which is a good thing


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 6, 2014)

YoungCee @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> The link has been disabled. It says you've been getting too much traffic. Which is a good thing



It's no surprise, really, considering how nice the first library was and that this one has additional velocity layers. I'm eager to download it! Here's hoping a new working link goes up soon, I'm eager to download the library! 

Thanks to Firstfewbars and mk282 for this and getting it out even sooner than expected!

- Peter


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 6, 2014)

I´ve just got a mail for heavy bandwidth usage (temporary banned) 
I´ll be back. I´m gonna change the link soon...


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 6, 2014)

New download link:
http://www.bengtnilsson.com/headroompiano.zip


----------



## jpernell (Jan 6, 2014)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## JPQ (Jan 6, 2014)

I going test soon i can. Now is time when i cannot made music becouse here where i live is night...


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 6, 2014)

Firstfewbars @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> New download link:
> http://www.bengtnilsson.com/headroompiano.zip



Downloaded! The new link worked fine. Thanks again!


----------



## jtenney (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice, Mr. (HumThe)FirstFewBars!. Thanks so much! And a Happy New Year as well...


----------



## drumman (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice of you. Thanks!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these with us…both sound very nice. As someone else mentioned, I've paid for virtual pianos that didn't sound as nice as these do without any tweaking!

Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 6, 2014)

They both sound great. Looking forward to trying them with PSP Pianoverb on them. Nice work .


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm having difficult unzipping the file. Is anyone else having trouble?

The error says "no such file or directory"...?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 6, 2014)

A nice sound, thanks a lot for this!


----------



## lee (Jan 7, 2014)

Hoping there will still be working links when I get a chance to download


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jan 7, 2014)

Incredible freebie! Let us know if you'd like us to provide you with free Amazon S3 hosting to provide people with download links


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 7, 2014)

I´m glad you like the piano. I´m pretty sure the link is rock solid this time. I think I have unlimited traffic via my web hotel.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 7, 2014)

Many Thanks


----------



## Phil Garbutt (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks a lot, sounds lovely


----------



## danielcartisano (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks again mate!


----------



## Pschelfh (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you very much! :wink: 

Peter.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds great - thanks!


----------



## Diego_C (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi there, I'm new around here and it's good to start from playing a new instrument, even more when free  !
Greetings to all and thanks to you for this nice piano and the other trimmed down version (intimate piano) as well.
Best Regards
Diego


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks again! Sounds really great!


----------



## AC986 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's a great gift and thanks very much. o-[][]-o 

I just played it for the first time and stuck this up. Intimate piano patch and please excuse the clams as Paul Thompson would say. Drenched in reverb but great fun to play with.

https://soundcloud.com/adrian-cook-79/h ... excerpt-by


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you Firstfewbars and mk282. Well done. : >

adriancook - lovely!. One of my ALL TIME favorite pieces of music.


----------



## Britcomposer (Jan 8, 2014)

Superb! Thank you.


----------



## Barrie B (Jan 8, 2014)

Another thank you from here too - much appreciated!

Barrie


----------



## Alastair (Jan 8, 2014)

mojamusic @ Tue Jan 07 said:


> I'm having difficult unzipping the file. Is anyone else having trouble?
> 
> The error says "no such file or directory"...?



Yeah, it says the download is 174MB but it stops downloading at about 114 and the file is broken...


----------



## markwind (Jan 8, 2014)

yup for me too


----------



## Philip Brook (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome work! Thank you.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 8, 2014)

Alastair @ Wed Jan 08 said:


> mojamusic @ Tue Jan 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having difficult unzipping the file. Is anyone else having trouble?
> ...



I was finally able to download and open the file with an app called "igetter."


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 8, 2014)

Both of your pianos sound great! Thank you very much for the generous sharing!
J


----------



## Viango (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello,
Im also having difficulties with unzipping the file.
I downloaded it a few times but each time I try out it fails to unzip.......
I'm on Mac OSX 10.6.8. Is it possible to change the uploaded ZIP file in a RAR file?
Thanks,

Edit: finally was able to download the whole file (with Folx) and to unzip it.
So problem solved. thanks again...........


----------



## constaneum (Jan 9, 2014)

I initially have problem opening the zip file with corrupted data. I then found out that my download wasn't complete. There's tendency of network disconnection with the download server (a few times server connection time out). Downloaded the 4th time and it's finally fully downloaded. Unzip and it works. So check whether your download file size show the complete file size or partially downloaded size. :roll:


----------



## blougui (Jan 9, 2014)

A huge thanx for the sharing of both pianos !

Erik


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 11, 2014)

Download worked fine for me using the latest wget on FreeBSD.

Thanks for the piano library. Will test it tomorrow.


----------



## Atom Hub (Jan 13, 2014)

I get "the file is damaged" message from both 174 MB archives when trying to unzip

so no success so far


----------



## mk282 (Jan 13, 2014)

Try redownloading. Use a download manager...


----------



## taktik (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you, this sounds great!!


----------



## Ljudorakel (Jan 14, 2014)

The grand piano that we sampled was a Yamaha C3 recorded in our studios 1300 ft² (120 m²) room.

At that time there wasn't many piano libraries with the opportunity to adjust the balance between close and ambience mics. We did it as a test but found it very useful. So it's been used in several music and film productions.

Håkan Fredriksson
Headroom Recordings, Sweden


----------



## emid (Jan 14, 2014)

Great work. Sounds lovely, specially compare to some paid ones'. Thanks a lot.


----------



## markwind (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you very much for this one. Sounds great!


----------

